# Any parrotlet owners?



## Josh (Feb 18, 2010)

I was introduced to two parrotlets yesterday and I fell in love. Do any of you have any experience with these birds? Tell me everything!


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 18, 2010)

My aunt has a parrot, but its weather you believe my story!
My aunt accidently ran over her cat OOOPS (uncle at work) See where this is going?
The parrot (named bow) convinced his name was Rob? Lol dont as me how!
Anyway....
He told my uncle she ran over the cat befor my aunt got chance to do it!
My uncle laughed, but soon was devistated!
xx


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 18, 2010)

My dad has some. They are cool little ones. But I don't know anything about them though


----------



## GBtortoises (Feb 18, 2010)

I used to have a breeding pair of Pacific Parrotletts about 12-14 years ago. They were awesome. But the wife enacted a "no pets in the main part of the house" rule. So I had to part with some things, them being one of them!

The males are affectionate and enjoy interaction. The females can be independant. Our female used to have a fit wheneve the male was out of her site and would fly around the house looking for him, chattering the whole time. He'd sit very quietly on my wife's shoulder in her hair almost as if he were hiding from the female! Whne he was put back in or on the cage with her she'd come running up to him sqwaking like crazy almost as if she was scolding him! Being a guy, I always felt sorry for him! I wouldn't have wanted to live with her either! LOL


----------



## Tom (Feb 18, 2010)

I had one years ago. Don't remember the latin name, but we called him a Pacific Parrotlet. Very cool little dude. Similar in personality to a good conure, but much quieter. Well, at least mine was.


----------



## GBtortoises (Feb 18, 2010)

My male was quiet. The female never shut up! Draw what conclusion you will from that statement. LOL


----------



## Josh (Feb 18, 2010)

hahaha! looks like i'll be purchasing a male!
how can you tell when these birds are hand trained? is there any way to reliably tell their age?


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 18, 2010)

Josh said:


> hahaha! looks like i'll be purchasing a male!
> how can you tell when these birds are hand trained? is there any way to reliably tell their age?



hit up a parrot forum! where are you getting yours from?


----------



## sammi (Feb 18, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> I used to have a breeding pair of Pacific Parrotletts about 12-14 years ago. They were awesome. But the wife enacted a "no pets in the main part of the house" rule. So I had to part with some things, them being one of them!
> 
> The males are affectionate and enjoy interaction. The females can be independant. Our female used to have a fit wheneve the male was out of her site and would fly around the house looking for him, chattering the whole time. He'd sit very quietly on my wife's shoulder in her hair almost as if he were hiding from the female! Whne he was put back in or on the cage with her she'd come running up to him sqwaking like crazy almost as if she was scolding him! Being a guy, I always felt sorry for him! I wouldn't have wanted to live with her either! LOL



Oh man that's hilarious! I pictured the whole thing as I read it


----------



## Candy (Feb 18, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> My male was quiet. The female never shut up! Draw what conclusion you will from that statement. LOL



This is unlike the Cockatiel who is the opposite of this. I'm sure my husband would agree with you on the female never shuts up theory. 

Now can someone tell me what kind of bird this is. I take it it's a Parrot mixed with something else, but what's the something else? And posting a picture would be even better so we can see what Josh is considering buying.


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 18, 2010)

my gf's cockatiels hiss at me! moody old birds


----------



## Tom (Feb 18, 2010)

Candy said:


> GBtortoises said:
> 
> 
> > My male was quiet. The female never shut up! Draw what conclusion you will from that statement. LOL
> ...



They aren't a mix. They are an actual species. I'm not sure how many. Saying "parrotlet" is kind of like saying "macaw". Its a common name describing a general group of birds. I'll do a google search and try to find you a pic. They are little itty bitty birdies though.


----------



## Josh (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## GBtortoises (Feb 19, 2010)

Great photo Josh! The bird on the right is an "original" strain. The bird on the left is genetically bred to achieve it's color. I don't follow the species much anymore, mainly because if I did I'd want some again, but I think breeders are now producing yellows and a couple of different blue and green hues.

They are their own species (name escapes me) and are just slightly smaller than a Love Bird, bigger than a Parakeet. Short tail, true parrot beak. I have only experienced the original color strain. The females are all green and the males are green with strips of blue behind their eyes (as you can see in the photo). The males also have a blue strip in their wings. 

Really sweet little birds. As is often common with birds, one alone will bond closely with it's favorite human. A pair will usually bond with each other only. The male that we had was more attached to my wife than his bird mate, which I think is why she was constantly sqwaking for him, I think she would get ticked off when we would open the cage and he would immediately fly to my wife! They are very smart little birds (as most are). The male would sit on my wifes shoulder, often time right next to her ear. My wife had long curly brown hair at the time and when the female would be flying around looking for him and got close, he would scurry under my wife's hair and hide on the back of her neck from the female!

If they were together they were usually very quiet. Our house is full of large house plants which the birds loved to sit in. I can't tell you how many times we used to let them out of their cage and because they were so quiet, forget about them and leave the house. I'd come back hours later and have to go searching through all the house plants to find them!

We used to keep a pair of Cockatiels at the same time and the two species interacted pretty well as long as one of the females wasn't nesting. I've had other species over the years but the Parrotletts and Cockatiels are still my favorites!

Uh-oh, I'm feeling an urge, better stop talking about them now!


----------



## TortieGal (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been wanting one for a while now. From what I read they are little but act like a big parrot and will hold there food with there foot to eat, pretty cool.
I don't have room right now, but hopefully soon.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm partial to the Brotogeris myself! 

http://www.brotosociety.org/


----------



## Candy (Feb 19, 2010)

dreadyA said:


> my gf's cockatiels hiss at me! moody old birds




But they make excellent "Watch Dogs", don't they? They are very smart birds too.  You just have to get closer to your girlfriends bird Abe, don't be shy pick it up and let it get to know you and it might stop hissing. 



Josh said:


>



Oh they're beautiful Josh I think you should definitely get a couple. Let us know and if you do post pics.


----------



## Josh (Feb 23, 2010)

i brought home one of these beautiful birds yesterday. he's blue and a bit shy but loves to cuddle.
any tips on training books or methods?


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 23, 2010)

Post some pics Josh! Man, this thead makes me want a bird! Got to slap my hands on this one though. I guess I'll just live vicariously!


----------



## TortieGal (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool! Can't wait to see him, I love the blue ones.


----------



## Josh (Feb 26, 2010)

meet "Mississippi Blue"
'Sippi for short.


----------



## TortieGal (Feb 26, 2010)

He's Beautiful! I love the name to. Are you going to get him a girlfriend? Maybe hatch some eggs?


----------



## Madortoise (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice bird, Josh. I'm allergic to most things with feathers and furs but I love birds and their singing in general. So glad I have reptiles and they are relatively low maintenance. I keep trying to get my crested geckos to chirp but they look at me just curiously sometimes with a side glance LOL.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 28, 2010)

Josh said:


> I was introduced to two parrotlets yesterday and I fell in love. Do any of you have any experience with these birds? Tell me everything!



Hi Josh, Nice litte feather friend you have! Even cooler seeing the " top dog" ...digging a feathered friend. They are a fun addition to the torts' for sure. Seems a few members know their stuff. I have had a few of these back in the days, they are neat little birds. As some folks mentioned and one I will stress, he will be a better partner for you if he remains solo. Most parrot types mate for life! They can get a little nippy if kept as pairs(especially mating time) . Although their bite isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t too severe it can make you jump. Training these birds is usually done with positive reinforcement (a treat helps too) with the tone of your voice and a few select words , words that you will use through-out the birds life. They are smart little guys and know when they are badÃ¢â‚¬Â¦or good and recognize your tone! Sometimes they can be a bit nervous acting but slowly introduce him to lots of activity for instance going to the grocery store. New surroundings make them nervous , but if he knows youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re their Ã¢â‚¬Å“ for realÃ¢â‚¬Â not just a 10 min pickup couple times a day, he will feel safe and usually these guys can make great lil Ã¢â‚¬Å“ shoulder birdsÃ¢â‚¬Â . Many happy times aheadÃ¢â‚¬Â¦they are wonderful companions ( as much as we all love are torts) my DadÃ¢â‚¬Â¦recently said to me Ya the torts are cool , but what do they do? I still crack up at this. The bird will give you much more entertainment/love but also requires it 2x back! My pride N joy aside from my Torts is Ã¢â‚¬Å“ Sally GirlÃ¢â‚¬Â. The most incredible parrot (actually she is a cockatoo) IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve ever owned. In short she is my best friend, companion and she thinks Ã¢â‚¬Â¦ mate for life. She loves working in the yard with me and the torts too! Even had her first egg the other day ! ! I was stunnedÃ¢â‚¬Â¦.to say the least .She has never been with a male and I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t plan on breeding her. Enjoy your new feathered friend..
JD 
The TortsÃ¢â‚¬â„¢
And Sally 2~


----------

